# E-Tec Oil Setting



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I do not want to start an argument about what brand of engine is best here. Let's just pretend I was given an Evinrude E-Tec 115, but this is actually a friend situation. If I understand it right, the engine can be set up one of two ways. If the computer is set up for XD-100, the engine uses less oil, but the oil is more expensive and harder to find? If the computer is set up for XD-50, the engine uses more oil, but any TCW-3 oil will be okay then? 

Now in a perfect world, my concern would be to pollute the least. But...I actually want the engine to last the longest and be simple to keep running. It seems the XD-50 setting would be the way to go. Any comments?


----------



## rdkerrville (Jan 7, 2011)

I have ran mine both ways and I prefer the XD 50. I dont really notice much of a difference in using more oil . My motor tended to smoke more with the 100 and it might be me but I think I get better mileage with the 50.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I would have to agree with you about the XD50 setting but I have 2 buddies that run with the XD100 setting and they love it.
One guy runs around 350 hours a year 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If you set it at 50 you have to buy XD 50. There is also XD 30 which is your standard oil


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Setting*

Set on Xd-50 you can use 50 or 100. You can even use 30 in a bind. The 50 setting uses more oil but oil is cheap compared to a motor. Evinrude only recommends Xd-100 setting for light duty use and you can only use Xd-100 on this setting. I ran the 50 setting and used 100. As I said oil is cheaper than a motor.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

:texasflagSet it on xd-50 and run xd-100 your motor will love you.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry to jump in here, if I have had set at 50 and always used xd 50 will by just adding 100 hurt anything. Is it ok to mix the two in the tank until it becomes 100% xd-100. Thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

xd100 4 years and all good ,talk with an authorized etec dealer and get the real answer.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

dirtdobber said:


> :texasflagSet it on xd-50 and run xd-100 your motor will love you.


Bingo!!


----------



## Capt.Ralph Morales (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I really don't know how true this is, but I was told by an Etec executive on the building side of the motors because I ran an 2004 90 and was running it on 100 but I had blown 3 powerheads. They sent me an new Etec and told me to run it on 50. He said the motors that run on 100 were made to run in cooler climates unlike Texas. He said the oil is thinner, and the motor can overheat in our conditions. So I have a 06 and have been running 50 and haven't had one overheat code on it at all. But I would definitely check with a rep first before changing anything that it has been set on. Plus both settings use very little oil to risk the loss of your warranty for changing something you're not supposed to.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

dirtdobber said:


> :texasflagSet it on xd-50 and run xd-100 your motor will love you.


This is what I do. The cost of oil is cheap compared to everything else you buy to go fish. I use about 4-5 jugs a year.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

I see this a lot but there is no XD50 setting. The two setting are TCW3 and XD100.

With the TCW3 setting you can run ANY TCW3 rated oil (including XD50, XD100, XD30, penzoil, quicksilver, super tech whatever as long as it is TCW3 rated)

With the XD100 setting you can only run XD100


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Running your two stroke at 100:1 is plain stupid. Your not going to gain anything by doing so and its running on the ragged edge of lean. Its been proven time and time again that 32:1 is the best compromise of power and longevity. With that being said I am OK with 50:1. I have designed and manufactured two cycle engines for 18 years and that is my honest opinion.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I am stupid!
2 stroke oil has come a long way since adding straight 30wt to gas at 32:1.
Especially full synthetic.
Also e-tecs don't mix all the oil in with the gas...lubrication is entirely different.
Also with twin 65 gal tanks, If I ran at the 50 setting, I would need to add oil out in the open ocean...which goes against my principle of taking the engine cowl off for no good reason. Tanks on the e-tecs 90's are under the cowl.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

stammster said:


> I guess I am stupid!
> 2 stroke oil has come a long way since adding straight 30wt to gas at 32:1.
> Especially full synthetic.
> Also e-tecs don't mix all the oil in with the gas...lubrication is entirely different.
> Also with twin 65 gal tanks, If I ran at the 50 setting, I would need to add oil out in the open ocean...which goes against my principle of taking the engine cowl off for no good reason. Tanks on the e-tecs 90's are under the cowl.


I tend to agree. Why would BRP a multi billion dollar company design a flawed 100-1 spec. If it was not effective. They would just be asking for recalls and lawsuits. I run a 90 etecand it's been soild on xd100. The etecs have been out for a while now and yes I have heard and read about the early problems but I think that is mostly in the past and now they seem from all reports now to be pretty much as reliable as any make.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

First off guys... I work for a certified platinum dealer and work on these motors every day. The xd100 program is not an oil ratio of 100:1. The oil programs on the motors are set up for certain applications. The everyday consumer that uses there boat once to twice a weekend we will always set up to run xd100. The xd 100 program is there to utilize the proper amount of FULL synthetic in the engine to optimize the performance and oil consumption together. Running your etec on the xd50 program will not hurt your etec by any means. You now have the option of running xd50 or xd100 in your oil tank but do not mix the 2 oils. Motors that we know are going to be run in severe duty applications such as guides, work boats, crew boats or boats that put well over 100 hrs a year on them we set them for xd 50 and tell them to run 100 or 50 it is up to them. My motor that I own is a 2011 250ho and the only oil setting that Evinrude allows to run is xd 50. Now I have the option to 50 or 100. That is my choice. I choose to run 50 because that is what it is set for. Zero problems. If anybody would like further clarification about oil settings on an etec please fill free to pm me or call me at the shop. 

Thanks
Brett


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

boltmaster said:


> I tend to agree. Why would BRP a multi billion dollar company design a flawed 100-1 spec. If it was not effective. They would just be asking for recalls and lawsuits. I run a 90 etecand it's been soild on xd100. The etecs have been out for a while now and yes I have heard and read about the early problems but I think that is mostly in the past and now they seem from all reports now to be pretty much as reliable as any make.


Because they were trying to make it put out the same emission levels of the 4 stroke. Not because 100:1 is better for the engine.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

stammster said:


> I guess I am stupid!
> 2 stroke oil has come a long way since adding straight 30wt to gas at 32:1.
> Especially full synthetic.
> Also e-tecs don't mix all the oil in with the gas...lubrication is entirely different.
> Also with twin 65 gal tanks, If I ran at the 50 setting, I would need to add oil out in the open ocean...which goes against my principle of taking the engine cowl off for no good reason. Tanks on the e-tecs 90's are under the cowl.


Please explain to us how the Etec uses oil differently for lubrication and combustion? Two stroke oil advertising has come along way but the oil itself?


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

The TCW3 setting is NOT 50:1 and the XD100 is NOT 100:1. I repeat there is no XD50 setting.

The ratios are computer controled and variable based on load, temp, RPM, etc. The XD100 setting simply uses slightly less oil because the engine is being garanteed a very good synthetic oil. TCW3 setting allows for any TCW3 oil so it has to have a little extra security because the oil quality may not be the best. 

BTW if you want to keep oil use to a minimum make sure you prop your ETEC to reach the upper limits of the optimim RPM range with a normal load (not light load) and keep your cruise 3500-4000 RPM.

The ETEC and any other DI outboard inject fuel (no oil) directly into the combustion chamber. The oil is injected at multiple locations in the crank case exactly where needed so less oil is needed. Evenutually the oil will work its way into the cylinder to be burned. Older style outboards with carbs the oil mixed with the gas at one point and the mixture just bounced around the crank case and then into the cylinder.


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*ETEC oil*

XD 50 is semi synthetic and XD 100 is full synthetic..I would not run XD 100 on the 50 setting, thats just me and it might void the warranty. XD 50 costs between 24$ and 34$ a gallon in the New Orleans area.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Bluwave1 said:


> XD 50 is semi synthetic and XD 100 is full synthetic..I would not run XD 100 on the 50 setting, thats just me and it might void the warranty. XD 50 costs between 24$ and 34$ a gallon in the New Orleans area.


In commercial applications and high speed operation such as with bass boats, the factory recommends using the XD-100 oil at the TC-W3 setting. The newer HO models due to their high performance design and how owners normally run them hard, the owners manual suggests using XD-100. There is no optional oil programming on those models.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> Because they were trying to make it put out the same emission levels of the 4 stroke. Not because 100:1 is better for the engine.


Evirude uses TC-W3 oil for the EPA emission certifications

For your information, the Evinrude E-TEC emits fewer total emissions than the 4-stoke motors. That is why they are the only outboard to be awarded the EPA Clean Air Award


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

seahorse5 said:


> Evirude uses TC-W3 oil for the EPA emission certifications
> 
> For your information, the Evinrude E-TEC emits fewer total emissions than the 4-stoke motors. That is why they are the only outboard to be awarded the EPA Clean Air Award


For my information? Clean air ward when it exhausts into the water? I guess oil levels emitted into the water dont matter? Its all about the exhaust gas in the air? Like I said its all about emissions and not for the the longevity of the engine. Say what you want but running a two stroke that lean is not good for it over a long period of time. Since the Etec changes the oil injection amounts at different throttle, load and rpm settings did they happen to say at what RPM and load those readings were taken from? Of course not. They are taken at optimum running conditions so as to look as clean as possible. I am a huge fan of the two stroke over the four but I will never believe Etecs claim to fame for emissions and such.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

seahorse5 said:


> Evirude uses TC-W3 oil for the EPA emission certifications
> 
> For your information, the Evinrude E-TEC emits fewer total emissions than the 4-stoke motors. That is why they are the only outboard to be awarded the EPA Clean Air Award


 x2:texasflag


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> _Since the Etec changes the oil injection amounts at different throttle, load and rpm settings did they happen to say at what RPM and load those readings were taken from? Of course not. They are taken at optimum running conditions so as to look as clean as possible._


I think you ought to study up on the EPA , CARB, and ICOMIA procedures for outboard emission certification. ALL outboard manufacturers have to test their motors exactly the same way and fines are levied if one deviates from or misrepresents the procedures and results.

Here is the link to the EPA emissions certification results - knock yourself out comparing the motors using the formula that the EPA developed.

http://www.epa.gov/oms/certdata.htm#marinesi

The EPA Clean Air Technology Award to Evinrude :

http://www.epa.gov/air/cleanairawards/winners-2004.html


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

And we all know you should trust the government. Manufacturers would never lie about a product. I guess we should all be a bunch of stupid consumers and believe everything we read. The point was running a two stroke at 100:1 is not good for longevity. So the engine exhaust gas is clean what about the oil spit into the water..


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

The Evinrude Etec are not run at 100:1 ratio. Just because they call it xd30, xd50 and, xd100 doesn't mean that is the ratio the oil should be used at. I don't know where y'all got that info from but it is incorrect. I will try and find out what ratio they are run at today to clarify for EVERYBODY!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

when I was running the XD 100 on a 115, I was amazed at how little it consumed. I can tell you one thing, I dropped a tiny bit of XD100 on the deck, and that stuff spread over the whole rear of the boat. All from a nickle sized drop, that I forgot to clean up .... I started believing in the full syenthic , and how well it could be optimized. In one year I put near 110 hrs on that motor and never had an issue that was not caused by me ....

By the way - when I sold the boat, I had about a gallon of XD100 left over. I mixed it 50:1 in my yamaha tank, and was very surprised how well the motor ran, and there was almost no smoky exhaust.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

BtompJR is correct, there is NO 100:1 setting or oil usage in an E-TEC.

The computer, EMM, determines the amount of oil needed at any particular time by sensing the rpm, throttle opening, temps, exhaust pressure (if equipped), and the rate of change of the the throttle opening (hard acceleration).

there is no set oil ratio, just delivery when needed. For an average recreational boater, many report about 70:1 but that can vary depending on how they run the boat and what engine is on the back. Every start and stop adds several oil pulses to purge the system, which affects usage also.


Bottomsup,

About oil getting (spitting) into the water - if you read the EPA award , it talks about how few particulates are emitted. Also the emission sensor pickup is inside the exhaust cavity when during certification and any oil "spitting" would be recorded. The E-TEC emission rating includes the complete combustion of any oil in the cylinder. Because of the complete combustion, the emissions do not increase over the life of the motor like they do in a 4 stroke.

As a 4-stroke wears its pistons, rings, and cylinder walls, the engine oil getting into the combustion chamber increases and since 4-stroke oil is not intended to be burned, it leaves a lot of hydrocarbons and metallic elements to go out the exhaust, thus increasing pollution output. With severely worn 4-strokes, you see the blue smoke coming out of the exhaust relief ports and oil residue dripping from the prop area.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

seahorse5 said:


> BtompJR is correct, there is NO 100:1 setting or oil usage in an E-TEC.
> 
> The computer, EMM, determines the amount of oil needed at any particular time by sensing the rpm, throttle opening, temps, exhaust pressure (if equipped), and the rate of change of the the throttle opening (hard acceleration).
> 
> ...


Well there you go. Someone better call Government Motors, Ford, Chrysler, Etc. and let them know they have been doing it all wrong. How silly can they be building all those four stroke engines that get less mileage, put out more emissions than the two stroke Etecs. They could also save money by having less parts, the engine would be lighter, smaller and put out more power to boot.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

You must be a very bitter and unhappy person. Have a good life.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

seahorse5 said:


> You must be a very bitter and unhappy person. Have a good life.


Quite the contrary. I have a great life with two wonderful kids and a beautiful wife for 19 years. I am semi retired after selling my two stroke engine manufacturing business of 18 years where I designed and produced engines for Nasa's Dryden Flight Research Center, the US Navy, Lockhead Martin and a few defense contractors. I just dont fall for all he **** thats printed or what the news media crams up your ***. I think for myself and work on all of my own property.


----------

